# bracken today !



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ahhh - sweetie. He looks full of curiousity


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

what a cutie she is, i love the way she is looking strait into the camera, i have read your threads so nice to see what bracken looked like.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

yes, I agree  it is good to see what Bracken looks like. What a cutie pie


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

....cute as a button....when he a year old then??


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

mckitty said:


>


What a cute kitten - looks like a real character as well. Enjoy every second - nothing like them being a kitten but then theres nothing like them growing older with you too.


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

hes gorgeous! thanks for posting the pic, lovely to see him! xx


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks for all the comments, hes four months so hell be a year in eight months time scosha

he is very curious, wants to get into everywhere, hes a great character, he knows when to play and when to go to his bed to rest when we go to bed, most of the time anyway

i thought id be lucky to get a cat that purrs once in a lifetime but bracken is always purring and bumping me, especially in the mornings when im preparing his breakfast 

hes very affectionate, loves cuddles and being picked up and shown places above his natural head height

all this after being rescued by the cat protection league after being found as a feral in a forest

spent the first two days here hiding in the sofa bed absolutely terrified but now youd think hed been with humans since birth, loves our friends coming over and sits at the window watching the neighbours boys playing football in the quiet street where we live

more photos here

cat ! - a set on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Aww he's adorable


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

hes gorgeous!


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks, i showed him his photo on the website, like when i hold him up to the mirror in the lounge, he knows its himself


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

mckitty said:


> thanks, i showed him his photo on the website, *like when i hold him up to the mirror in the lounge*, he knows its himself


I do that


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

or so i thought...

we had to take the mirror in the lounge down last night as the wire partially broke so we left it by the wall

this morning there was another kitten in the lounge that bracken was play fighting with, there were also two of me, which totally confused him 

i so wish id captured it on phone video, it was hysterical


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

aaaw lol  cats can be so funny. I take my full length mirror down and lay it long ways against the wall. Waffles runs up and down it hissing and jumping and then she sprints behind the mirror looking for the other cat! its great. put the mirror there and turn the TV on and she is out of my hair for at least an hour


----------

